# Gentoo progress bar on bootsplash

## bimbo_solar

Well, this is my first post, and my first guide in linux, I hope I can make it really easy to follow... as that's the only gold I'm looking forward to get...

I've wrote this because I've seen many ppl wondering how to actually get the progrress bar to work with their gentoo bootsplash... there are several guides about this, but not all of them are for gentoo nor easy to follow...

The first thing you need to do is read the   "The Gentoo Framebuffer, Bootsplash & Grubsplash How-To"   and follow the easy steps to make the bootsplash work in gentoo, after doing this get back to this guide and follow the steps to make the progress bar work in silent mode.

I'll list the programs you'll need for this to work:

Bootsplash Progress Bar Patch, you can get it  here 

A bootsplash theme with progress bar enabled, I recommend using the  bootsplash-animations  , but of course you can get more at www.bootsplash.org

And of course, the bootsplash package (explained on the bootsplash how-to)

After getting this, to setup you bootsplash progress bar patch (which I'll call bpbp), extract it anywhere you want, and then as root type ./install.sh or sh install.sh (from the terminal of course)

Then, extract the files of bootsplash theme in "etc/bootsplash/yourtheme/animations" (make the animations dir), now copy the "animations.cfg" file from the src directory (in the bpbp directory) to "/etc/bootsplash/yourtheme/config".

Now edit "/etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf" to use the preferences you need.

And finally, just enter your boot loader config file and add this line:

append="silent"  

NOTE: your don't have to change anything of what is said in the bootsplash how-to, just add this line in the kernel image config in your boot loader.

This is it, just follow the easy steps I put, and you'll have a nice bootsplash with progress bar in silent mode (with no lines in it). 

I've taken all of this info from the "bootsplash progress bar patch" page, trying to explain everything you need, step by step to make it a super newbie guide... really easy to follow, hope you like it =)

EDGAR MERINO

----------

## MooktaKiNG

I have baselayout 1.8.6.10-r1, and that patch didn't work.

I kinda used the /sbin/rc, /sbin/functions.sh, /sbin/runscript.sh, /etc/init.d/halt.sh files from the patch and created my own for my baselayout. 

I just realised that you can't seem to attach files in posts.

so i guess if anyone wants the files that i created, listed above, just pm/email me. also if anyone has some webspace that they can lend, for other people to download this file then please also pm/email me.

Also i couldn't get the truetype fonts in the bootsplash for some reason. Except for the text, everything else seems to be working.

PS: i'm not going to take this any further, i'm just gonna give these files to anyone who wants it. This is a very basic patching and i'm not really good at it. I'm sure there's a lot of mistakes.

----------

## kKDu

 *Quote:*   

> epm package (emerge epm) 

 

Why is this needed?

 *Quote:*   

> A bootsplash theme with progress bar enabled

 

I like the theme from the liveCD. Is there an easy way to get it?

----------

## bimbo_solar

About what MooktaKiNG said about the baselayout 1.8.6.10-r1, I have the same version and it patches the file with no problems, jsut choose to use the patch for baselayout 1.8.6.11 when prompt for it, and it'll work fine.

About the epm package, the issue has been fixed... it is the rpm workalike for Gentoo... makes things easy to uninstall (for me) to only use "epm -e package" instep of "emerge -C package", but you can make the progress bar work without the epm pkg.

EDGAR MERINO[/quote]

----------

## MooktaKiNG

Actually there are a LOT of difference between the patch they sent, which i think is 1.8.6.9, which i used. I got all these errors in the start, i still booted fine. But all these errors came up about runscript .sh, which i checked and there is a LOT of extra stuff thats going in the new one.

Anyway, maybe you never looked at the boot with verbose, or maybe your just lucky  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

I got the errors and if anyone also get these errors and want the edited version of the files i mensioned before, please get it contact.

----------

## someguy

it didnt work on mine i had to unmerge bootsplash and move my /sbin/runscript.sh~ to /sbin/runscript.sh i was getting sbin/rc: error: line 450: splash_update:command not found 

baselayout 1.8.6.10-r1

----------

## MooktaKiNG

You didn't have to unmerge bootsplash. The only reason you got these errors is that the patch for the progress bar replaces the /sbin/rc, /sbin/functions.sh, /sbin/runscript.sh, /etc/init.d/halt.sh files.

It didn't work becuase the patch is a bit outdated now. 

Thats why i made the post  :Smile: 

If you still want those files that i made, pm/email me.

----------

## Lolo-

it seems to work even with baselayout 1.8.6.12

wonderful !

----------

## Jefklak

Doesnt work here for .12 ...  :Sad: 

----------

## oiper

the verbose mode only. some text from silent mode tried to show up for a sec though.

----------

## sms

Works here with love-sources (2.6.0-test9-love3), bootsplash and baselayout 1.8.6.12.

I did a re-emerge on bootsplash and baselayout after patching, because the /sbin/rc script apparently includes progress bar support. So the patch isn't needed? I'm a bit fuzzy about what did the trick - tried a lot of different things, but it now works almost perfectly!   :Laughing: 

Only thing which isn't perfect: when shutting down or rebooting out of X the rebooting / shutting down message shows on my X Desktop twice, then shuts down (splash screen visible for about 2 sec's).

Maybe this is because xdm takes a long time to kill itself. Have to try shutting down without xdm enabled.

sms

----------

## gringo

>Works here with love-sources (2.6.0-test9-love3), bootsplash and >baselayout 1.8.6.12.

Same here but no success. 

MooktaKiNG, yes please send me those scripts, will have a look to them

My mail : suselop@hotmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------

## Jefklak

 *oiper wrote:*   

> the verbose mode only. some text from silent mode tried to show up for a sec though.

 

same here!!

----------

## oiper

Suddenly! After running "lilo" again...   :Shocked:   :Question:    It works! Beautiful!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jefklak

What the...?

Damn, im using grub  :Sad: 

----------

## Jazz

OK !! i know this might sound a little stupid !!

But what i wanted was to get my framebuffer and bootsplash working with the progesbar ofcource !!

So i patched the 3.1.3 diff thats given on the first page !!

NOTE :- USE the 3.1.3 ONLY, else it might not work ! .. soo then i patched this to my 2.6-test9 kernel using :-

#cd /usr/src/linux

#patch -p1 < (pathtodiff).diff

Well.. then according to the guide i did all the changes... and i got the framebuffer !

Buyt while getting the progessbar working... do everything that the guide says ! EXCEPT in the section where it says to write append="silent" to the grub.conf ... Write splash=silent

That did the job for me !!

My grub.conf is as follows..

#Linux new kernel

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6-beta9) TESTING !!!!!!!

root (hd0,7)

kernel (hd0,7)/boot/kernel-2.6.0-test9-gentoo video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A splash=silent

initrd (hd0,7)/boot/initrd-2.6.0-test9-gentoo

PLS NOTE !!! i made the kernel using the genkernel... as described by a guy on this thread !! BELIEVE ME it works wonders.. use it to get it working....

Bye,

Jassi

----------

## MooktaKiNG

I just installed the latest development kernel, there's supposed to be a lot of extra feature support on my laptop, i got my framebuffer working, using the radeon module, (vesa for some reason didn't work). Now do i have to recompile bootsplash for it to work with kernel 2.6.0-mm-test9?

if i do, i have another problem. I can't seem to compile anything. I'll try and see what is causing this problem.  :Smile: 

----------

## wickwire

Well, I'd like to thank bimbo_solar for this post, I'm quite a beginner but after managing to get bootsplash working, I went for the progress bar. All is working now, it's unbelievable, so many thanks are in order plus the sharing of my experience with it along the way, so read on!

Kernels used:

linux-2.6.1-love2 ( love-sources)  --> desktop Athlon XP

patched linux-2.6.1-mm1 ( mm-sources ) --> Compaq Presario 731PT notebook - using bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=bootsplash

After downloading both gz files from the main post, making the animations directory and unpacking the animations gz into it, I then moved on to the patch itself, when I compiled it ( had to move the uncompressed folder to my homedir), I got this:

```
epm package (emerge epm)

```

Did that, went well, afterwards, tried compiling the patch again and got this:

```
Should I proceed ? (y/n): y

 

Ok, your baselayout version is '1.8.6.10-r1'

Please choose a patch version that is close

to your baselayout version from the list below:

 

1) 1.8.5.9  2) 1.8.6.10  3) 1.8.6.7  4) 1.8.6.8-r1  5) 1.8.6.9

 

Which patch should I use ? (1-5):

```

I chose #5 (didn't see #2  :Embarassed: ), rebooted and got a bootsplash screen with a bar.  However the bar was going too fast and the screen disappeared even before the boot was over, showing the boot with framebuffer in verbose mode with lots of warnings about rc and so on - but eventually it got to gdm, the display manager I'm using.

Tried it again. Back to the question above, this time chose #2, went well, rebooted. Got the bar again, but this time, perfect timing and no funny warnings during the boot! - checked again later going into verbose.

Then I noticed something funny when I made the first real shutdown: the picture on the bootsplash screen didn't match the one showing on the shutdown screen  ( the shutdown progress bar was perfect in timing though, and no errors whatsoever too).

My Bootsplash jpg picture isn't bootsplash's default one, I changed it, and was expecting to have it also on the reboot/shutdown...

Being quite the n00b I still looked around bootsplash.conf files for separate boot/shutdown sections, couldn't find any, so I solved it with a nice trick:

My /etc/bootsplash directory:

```
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           24 Jan 15 01:31 default -> /etc/bootsplash/personal/

drwxr-xr-x    4 root     root          120 Jan 15 01:27 gentoo/

-r--r--r--    1 root     root        66372 Jan 15 05:26 luxisri.ttf

drwxr-xr-x    5 root     root          128 Jan 15 05:18 personal/

```

Where "gentoo" is the default folder (shouldn't be being used) and "personal" is the other one with my theme.  :Smile: 

```
cd /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/

```

```
mv silent-1024x768.jpg silent-1024x768_old.jpg

```

```
cp /etc/bootsplash/personal/images/my_1024x786_bootsplash.jpg /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/silent-1024x68.jpg

```

Then went for the shutdown and there it was, my boot picture in all its glory, shutting down the system instead of the default one, progress bar working to the fullest, just great!

Somehow, Bootsplash was using my custom picture to boot the SO and its default one to shut it down...

Ok, it was a simple thing, but just in case someone else stumbles upon this...  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot everyone, gotta love these forums...!

----------

## vdboor

...this is so very cool  :Very Happy:  I would almost consider rebooting.  :Embarassed: 

there is just one little thing: I only see the network and halt animations.  :Sad:  why doesn't it show the other animations as well?

----------

## d3vlin

just tried it again yesterday on 2.6.1-gentoo-r1, after leaving the bootsplash since 2.4.20 or something (I did have framebuffer compiled in though all the time).

It seemed to me that when using 2.6.1-gentoo-r1 kernel (gentoo-dev-sources) and latest bootsplash  (0.6-r3) everything is patched already, even for the progress bar. I just follow the bootsplash howto on this forum and added splash=silent to my lilo config:

```

# Linux bootable partition config begins

        image = /boot/bzImage-2.6.1-gentoo-r1

        root = /dev/hda2

        label = Gentoo-2.6.1-r1

        read-only

        append = "hdb=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi splash=silent"

        vga = 794

        initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

# Linux bootable partition config ends

```

I had some very strange results on my 15" UXVGA (1600x1200 capable, radeon M9000 driven) laptop screen when using bootsplash. While framebuffer has always worked there (1280x1024), the screen turns all white and blurry when using bootsplash. Could it be that that's todo with the bootsplash screen frequency (Hz) or something? Looking for solutions here.

----------

## crazedmodder

Is there any way to change the color of the bootsplash text and split it onto two lines? 

(ie: Booting orangedeamon.crazedmods.com

                Press F2 for verbose mode...)

Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## grzewho

@crazedmodder:

yes, its very easy. all the text parameters are described in /etc/bootsplash/theme/config/resolution.cfg files

you can also modify the text by editting the /sbin/splash script to suit your needs

----------

## crazedmodder

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> @crazedmodder:
> 
> yes, its very easy. all the text parameters are described in /etc/bootsplash/theme/config/resolution.cfg files
> 
> you can also modify the text by editting the /sbin/splash script to suit your needs

 

I'm able to change the color of the text on the VTs but the bootsplash text won't change colors.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## grzewho

you know that you have to update your initrd after each configuration change !

----------

## crazedmodder

I was doing it so often I wrote an alias for it  :Razz:   I did :'( But only the color of the text on the virtual terminals change, the text on silent mode don't change.  I'm going to change it to a dark image now so it's ok, thanks anyways  :Smile: 

----------

## lawrence

I love bootsplash-image what LiveCD uses, does anybody know where to get that? Thanks.

----------

## PARENA

I got it all working with 2.6.1, it was quite easy. However, the progress bar doesn't move. It just stays empty. The machine boots, though, and everything works fine. :/

----------

## npmccallum

 *PARENA wrote:*   

> I got it all working with 2.6.1, it was quite easy. However, the progress bar doesn't move. It just stays empty. The machine boots, though, and everything works fine. :/

 I get the same exact thing...  All I did was use genkernel with the bootsplash option on and changed grub to splash=silent.  The screen comes up, but the progress bar doesn't move.  Anyone?

----------

## Moled

I guess you are using x86 ?

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge bootsplash

and it will work > :Neutral: 

----------

## caspar

It works out of the box for me. Took me 10 minutes  :Smile: . Very Good guide. Keep up the great work. 

Currently I am using the Gentoo splash screen. Perhaps I'll try others now...  :Smile: 

----------

## npmccallum

 *Moled wrote:*   

> I guess you are using x86 ?
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge bootsplash
> 
> and it will work >

 

It didn't work with this, but it did work with:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge baselayout

However, it has other bugs...  :Sad: 

----------

## SNo0py

Is there any update for the baselayout 1.9.4-r2?

----------

